# First Responders Fishing Tournament



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

entry fee?


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

The entry fee is $100.00 but if you are a First Responder, give Jaton a call, she has several sponsors lined up that need a First Responder to fish with and they will cover the entry.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like entries are starting to pick up...but we still need you! Give Jaton a call and she will give you all the details!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok...looks like all the sponsors have filled the free First Responder slots....if you are a First Responder and you want to fish....give Jaton a call....$100 entry fee...but you should see what you get for your $$$....c'mon...sign up now! Just talkin to (or seeing) Jaton is priceless....


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

OK...Late news is that Jaton has 3 sponsors willing to pay for 3 first responders , but time is of essence, please contact her preferably today, but definitely no later than 12:00 Noon tomorrow (7/26)...Call Jaton at 512-547-9631...Thanks


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Need First Responders!!!j*

Jaton says that she has 1 sponsor that needs 3 First Responders....will pay...but they must have thier own boat....call her ASAP!!! (By Noon tomorrow) 
512-547-9631:help:


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

The First Responders Tournament was a great success...Thanks 2Cool!

Moderator...Please Remove


----------

